# Chicago Gameday 40 is March 21 at Games Plus in Mt. Prospect, IL



## buzz (Jan 2, 2015)

*Chicago Gameday 40 is March 21st, 2015*
[size=+1]
*What?*

Chicago Gameday 40 is a day of FREE RPG gaming. You can learn more about Chicago Gameday by viewing our FAQ page. 
Feel free to like our Facebook page to stay abreast of announcements and future Chicago Gamedays.

*Where?*
Games Plus in Mt. Prospect, IL.

*When?*
[highlight]March 21[/highlight], 2015, from 9:30 a.m. to 9:00 p.m.

*Breakfast?*
We invite you to join us at 8:00 a.m. for breakfast at Le Peep.
[/size]

[h=2]Official Gameday Deputies™[/h]

Genevieve80
DainXB

[h=2]Events[/h]
*Morning:* 9:30 a.m. - 2:30 p.m.


Translucent University, Nev the Deranged
The One Ring, Traxiss (private room requested)
Unheroes, meganjank
HIBRiD/Ite’ Gaming Engine, hujraadjohaansen
Dawn Patrol, Isawa Hochiu
Earthdawn, MrF
Danger Patrol, Reidzilla
Shadowrun 5e, Bagels

*Afternoon:* 3:30 p.m. - 8:00 p.m.


Marvel Heroic, willowx
Just Sentinels, Ninjacat
Time Cellist, meganjank
Masks of the Mummy Kings, Nathan Paoletta
Savage Worlds, Fairman Rogers (private room requested)
Dawn Patrol, Isawa Hochiu
Fading Suns Revised, FASA_Bogie
Earthdawn, MrF


[h=2]How Do I Sign Up?[/h]
[size=+1]
Create an account with Warhorn.net, if you have not done so already.
Once you have an account set up, register for Gameday 40 on its Warhorn page.
Once registered, view the event schedule and click the *Play* button for any events in which you'd like to play. This will reserve you a seat in those events. [highlight]Please note: Player event signup opens on Monday, March 2, 2015 at 7pm.[/highlight]
Once you've signed up for events, you can log in an view your personal schedule at any time.
[/size]


[h=2]How to Run an Event For Us[/h]
If you would like to run an event for Chicago Gameday, please follow these three steps.

[h3]1. Post your event description in this thread[/h3]
Your event description must include the following:

[highlight]Time[/highlight]: morning (9:30 a.m.) or afternoon (3:30 p.m.) slot;
[highlight]Game system[/highlight]: e.g., "D&D 4e";
[highlight]Event Title[/highlight]: e.g., "The Caves of Chaos";
[highlight]Description[/highlight]: ideally, short and to the point; here are some guidelines from designer/editor Ryan Macklin;
[highlight]An image[/highlight]: one you wish associated with your event description, or else state that you are happy to leave that up to me;
[highlight]Content Rating[/highlight]: choose either "Kid-Friendly" or "Adults Only";
[highlight]Number of Players[/highlight]: total your event can accomodate, not including yourself;
[highlight]Table Preference[/highlight]: If you need a specific table or want to reserve the private room, say so in your post below. However, please be aware that table assignments may be adjusted depending on the size of your event. View a map of the Games Plus play area
[h3]2. Make sure I have a way of contacting you[/h3]
Either like us on Facebook or provide me with your email address so I can add you to our mailing list. You can email me at buzz (at) buzzmo (dot) com. If you have Private Messaging enabled here at ENWorld, that works, too.
[h3]3. Subscribe to this thread on ENWorld or else make sure to check it regularly.[/h3]

[h=2]How to Be a Great Gameday GM[/h]
[highlight]You should create a safe, friendly space for your event.[/highlight] 
Introduce yourself and help introduce the players to each other. Be accommodating to people with special needs, e.g., someone who needs to sit closer to you in order to hear better. Be sensitive to players who let you know they are uncomfortable with certain topics your game may address; do what you can to make them comfortable. In short, treat your players as you would guests in your home.

[highlight]You should be aware of how long your event lasts.[/highlight] 
Four hours is the ideal minimum. _Morning events_ should end with enough time left to allow you and your players to get lunch and spend some time shopping before the start of  afternoon event slot. _Afternoon events_ should keep both the Metra schedules and the store's hours in mind.

[highlight]You should come to Gameday prepared to run your event[/highlight]
...no matter how many people have signed up for it. If you don't want to run your event, let me know as soon as possible, and I will remove it from the schedule.


----------



## buzz (Jan 2, 2015)

[h=2]How to Sign Up For Gameday and Register for Events[/h]
1. Go to Warhorn.net and sign up for an account if you do not have one already.

2. Once you have your Warhorn account, go to the Chicago Gameday 40 Warhorn page and register. You should see a *Register for this event* button in the upper right.







3. Clicking the *Register for this event* button will bring you to a confirmation screen. Click the *Register* button at the bottom to confirm your registration.






4. Once you're registered, you can view the event schedule by clicking the link in the left-hand nav area.






5. Once you're on the event schedule page, you'll see *Play* buttons next to the events with available seats. Click the button for the event in which you'd like to play.






6. You should see a confirmation dialog appear. Click *Save* to confirm your place in the event.






7. You should return to the event schedule. Repeat steps 5 and 6 for all of the events in which you'd like to play. There will be a *Withdraw* button next to the events for which you have reserved a seat. You can click these buttons to give up your seat in an event.






8. At any time, you can click the *Your personal schedule* link in the left nav area to view your Gameday 40 schedule.






If you have any problems during sign-up, feel free to contact me.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 2, 2015)

I'd love to run an RPG in the private room, afternoon/evening slot, (provided I get the requisite number of sign ups by the time you need to make the call) with six seats for adult-folks and using 1E AD&D in my 40 year old homebrew setting of Grymvald.  I'm open to hearing what type of adventure folks might prefer using those parameters.


----------



## buzz (Jan 2, 2015)

Mark CMG said:


> I'd love to run an RPG in the private room, afternoon/evening slot, (provided I get the requisite number of sign ups by the time you need to make the call) with six seats for adult-folks and using 1E AD&D in my 40 year old homebrew setting of Grymvald.  I'm open to hearing what type of adventure folks might prefer using those parameters.



So mote it be! Noted in the schedule. Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll probably take another crack at Translucent University. Put me down for a morning slot, tentatively. Might switch out if something good comes up.


----------



## willowx (Jan 2, 2015)

AVENGERS VS. THE GUARDIANS
Two super teams.  One Infinity Stone.  Who will have it when the dust clears?
This is a Marvel Heroic Roleplaying event for EIGHT players.
(Marvel Cinematic Universe is considered canon for purposes of this game.  I'll have sheets for the Avengers and the Guardians of course, but if there's another character you think you might like to play that would be on one of those sides (like Black Panther or Spiderman or Yondu, let me know.)
Kid Friendy
Evening Slot
Bring fistfuls of dice.


----------



## pedro2112 (Jan 3, 2015)

Buzz, do you think there will be any interest in a D&D 5th Edition adventure? If so, I can run either an Adventurer's League session or something homebrewed.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 3, 2015)

Time: morning slot
Game system: "Fantasy Heroic Roleplaying" - A MHRP/D&D/PF Hack
Event Title: Burnt Offerings

Description: "WE BE GOBLINS - YOU BE FOOD!" Five years after a tragic fire and spate of brutal murders, the people of Sandpoint eagerly anticipate the Swallowtail Festival to commemorate the consecration of the town's new temple. At the height of the ceremony, disaster strikes! 

Pre-generated characters will be available or you may create a starting character using the rules in the attached document. The document assumes you are familiar with Marvel Heroic Roleplaying and the fantasy roleplaying genre.

An image: up to you Buzz
Content Rating: Adults Only
Number of Players: 4
Table Preference: I'd prefer the private room, but as long as I'm not at a tall table I'm good.


----------



## buzz (Jan 3, 2015)

Nev the Deranged said:


> I'll probably take another crack at Translucent University. Put me down for a morning slot, tentatively. Might switch out if something good comes up.






willowx said:


> AVENGERS VS. THE GUARDIANS






Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Time: morning slot
> Game system: "Fantasy Heroic Roleplaying" - A MHRP/D&D/PF Hack




All added to the roster; thank you!


----------



## buzz (Jan 3, 2015)

pedro2112 said:


> Buzz, do you think there will be any interest in a D&D 5th Edition adventure? If so, I can run either an Adventurer's League session or something homebrewed.




A Gameday regular was PM'ing me lust a few weeks ago asking about 5e games in the area, so: could be! You are more than welcome to run some 5e for us.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jan 4, 2015)

pedro2112 said:


> Buzz, do you think there will be any interest in a D&D 5th Edition adventure? If so, I can run either an Adventurer's League session or something homebrewed.




I'd love to play some 5E.


----------



## Ninjacat (Jan 6, 2015)

Buzz, please put me down for an afternoon slot of "Just Sentinels"; it's the Sentinels of the Universe ApoWo hack of the Just Heroes hack that came out a few months ago.

Image:

System: Just Heroes (Apocalypse World hack)
Title: "The Rising Dawn"
# Players: 5
Blurb:
_It was an ordinary day in Megalopolis, and the rest of the world, when an ultimatum was delivered. Citizen Dawn, the leader of the Citizens of the Sun and the most powerful being on the planet, declared it was "time to sear the impurities from the Earth." Given that Dawn and her fellow Citizens of the Sun feel that ordinary humans are inferior to the Citizens and thus the "impurities", the Freedom Five and any other heroes they can find will have to stop Citizen Dawn before it's too late!
_
_*Just Sentinels*_ is a setting hack of a previous superhero ApoWo hack, _Just Heroes_. It is set in reality of The Sentinels of the Multiverse co-op card game from Greater Than Games, so familiarity with SotM is helpful but not at all necessary. Just bring 2d6 and your best superhero and character-narrative mindsets, and you'll have a blast. There will be ten heroes to choose from, eight from the game and its expansions, and two original homebrew characters.


----------



## eyeheartawk (Jan 6, 2015)

I may have sent you the link to this PDF, so you would run this at Gameday and I could play it. 

Just maybe.


----------



## Ninjacat (Jan 6, 2015)

eyeheartawk said:


> I may have sent you the link to this PDF, so you would run this at Gameday and I could play it.
> 
> Just maybe.




Pfah, don't be ridiculous. You sent me a link informing me it EXISTED; I had to track it down myself.

*joins you in whistling innocently*


----------



## Gnashtooth (Jan 7, 2015)

Put me down to run some One Ring in the morning slot. private room of possible, end table near the door if not. -Julian.


----------



## buzz (Jan 7, 2015)

Ninjacat said:


> Buzz, please put me down for an afternoon slot of "Just Sentinels"; it's the Sentinels of the Universe ApoWo hack of the Just Heroes hack that came out a few months ago.



Added!



Traxiss said:


> Put me down to run some One Ring in the morning slot. private room of possible, end table near the door if not. -Julian.



Added! Welcome to Gameday, Julian (assuming this is your first time)!


----------



## meganjank (Jan 9, 2015)

I'd like to run Unheroes in the morning slot and Time Cellist in the afternoon.  Here's the deets:

Time: morning (9:30 a.m.) 
Game system: American freeform LARP (which can be done in the midst of everything else)
Event Title: Unheroes
Description: You’re all normal people. You’re here, in this normal place, doing whatever normal thing you’re doing. Everyone around you is getting on with their lives – they’re perfectly normal, just like you.  Except that you weren't normal before. You were superheroes, the saviors of Herotopia, though you don’t remember it. No one does. The whole world was changed, and the history that you used to know no longer exists, and never existed. But it’s trying to reassert itself.  What happens if it does? Why did everything change in the first place? You're the only ones with the answers.
An image: up to you
Content Rating: Kid-Friendly, if need be
Number of Players: 4-8
Table Preference: D, E or F would be preferable, but wherever is fine.

Same info as last time for Time Cellist, but let me know if you need it again.


----------



## buzz (Jan 9, 2015)

meganjank said:


> I'd like to run Unheroes in the morning slot and Time Cellist in the afternoon.



Added!

That Unheroes pitch is fantastic! Will this roam beyond your table or anything?

I can grab the TC info from last time, no sweat.


----------



## meganjank (Jan 9, 2015)

It doesn't need to, but it can if we need to go somewhere else or if we're bothering people.  It's specifically designed to be played in public spaces without hassle.


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 9, 2015)

*Greetings, Citizens.*


[highlight]Time[/highlight]: morning (9:30 a.m.) slot
[highlight]Game system[/highlight]: Paranoia XP, Service Pack 1
[highlight]Event Title[/highlight]: [REDACTED: INSUFFICIENT SECURITY CLEARANCE]
[highlight]Description[/highlight]: Greetings, Citizens. [REDACTED: INSUFFICIENT SECURITY CLEARANCE] six volunteers will report to Assignment Center G4M35+ at 0900.  Qualified applicants will receive cake upon completion of assignment.  Thank you for your cooperation.
[highlight]An image[/highlight]: 

[highlight]Content Rating[/highlight]: Infrared
[highlight]Number of Players[/highlight]: 6
[highlight]Table Preference[/highlight]: None


----------



## buzz (Jan 9, 2015)

Pbartender said:


> Paranoia XP, Service Pack 1



Added!


----------



## buzz (Jan 9, 2015)

Nathan Paoletta has offered to run something in the afternoon. What could it be? NO ONE KNOWS!


----------



## Genevieve80 (Jan 12, 2015)

I can run something in the morning, but I'm not sure what yet. Maybe Monsterhearts?


----------



## buzz (Jan 12, 2015)

Genevieve80 said:


> I can run something in the morning, but I'm not sure what yet. Maybe Monsterhearts?




Cool! I've added you as a TBD in the morning.


----------



## Fairman Rogers (Jan 16, 2015)

As sad as I will be not to try out whatever Nathan is bringing, I will grab an afternoon slot for a Savage Worlds game. I will do the writeup in the next couple of days.


----------



## buzz (Jan 16, 2015)

Fairman Rogers said:


> As sad as I will be not to try out whatever Nathan is bringing, I will grab an afternoon slot for a Savage Worlds game. I will do the writeup in the next couple of days.




Added! Thanks, FR.


----------



## Reidzilla (Jan 18, 2015)

OK Buzz, here is my offering
_________________________________

Evening slot

Danger Patrol RPG Beta	

Danger Patrol is an action/adventure retro sci-fi game where the player's input directs the plot as much or more then the GM's. The idea is to create the episodes of a '50s-style TV show in the vein of the old Flash Gordon and Buck Rogers serials (with maybe a dash of the Venture Bros., Star Wars, and Indiana Jones). 

No EXP necessary to play. Just bring a sense of pulp adventure and a desire to role play. It is recommended that everybody bring the following dice: 1d12, 1d10, 2d8, 3d6, and 1d4. Characters will be generated at the table. Several episodes will be available to choose from. 

5 players, Adults prefered


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jan 18, 2015)

Reid, is that original flavor DP or Pocket Patrol?


----------



## Fairman Rogers (Jan 18, 2015)

And suddenly there's an explosion of sci fi. Nothing wrong with that, I hope. 

Evening slot

Event Title - "Rosewood"
Description - 
It is 2057. For five years now, the first full terraforming colony on Mars has been working steadily to convert the planet’s atmosphere to make it habitable. All seemed to be going smoothly until about six months ago when communication from the colony suddenly stopped just after a brief distress signal was sent. An emergency rescue mission was immediately organized, and you are the crew for that mission. What surprises await our heroes on the red planet?

Rosewood is a sci-fi horror adventure using the Savage Worlds Deluxe rules.

Players - 6, kid friendly


----------



## Reidzilla (Jan 18, 2015)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Reid, is that original flavor DP or Pocket Patrol?




Original Beta. I have not seen Pocket.


----------



## DainXB (Jan 19, 2015)

Buzz;

Do you think there would be any interest in *Swords Without Master* or *Night Witches *in a morning slot?
I want to try running something I've not run before...

--Dain


----------



## buzz (Jan 19, 2015)

Reidzilla said:


> OK Buzz, here is my offering
> _________________________________
> 
> Evening slot
> ...




Added! Thanks, Reidzilla.

Man, this game gets lots of love at Gameday.


----------



## buzz (Jan 19, 2015)

DainXB said:


> Buzz;
> 
> Do you think there would be any interest in *Swords Without Master* or *Night Witches *in a morning slot?
> I want to try running something I've not run before...
> ...



I would certainly be interested.  (Full disclosure: I really wanna play TOR, though.)


----------



## Genevieve80 (Jan 19, 2015)

Buzz- I changed my mind, going to run Epyllion instead of Monsterhearts. Here's my blurb:

Time: Morning
Game system: Epyllion
Event Title: Shadow over Dragonia
Description: The elder dragonkin scoff at the idea of the Darkness returning, but you know better- you and your clutch mates have seen it. It took the whole of Dragonia to win the First War, can you and your friends keep the Darkness bay? How will you handle your bonds being tested? And who has the biggest hoard? Epyllion is a hack of Apocalypse World in which you play dragons and exchange friendship gems.

An image: Up to you, Buzz

Content Rating: 13+

Number of Players: 2-5


----------



## buzz (Jan 19, 2015)

Genevieve80 said:


> Buzz- I changed my mind, going to run Epyllion instead of Monsterhearts.



Added! Also: cool!


----------



## hujraadjohaansen (Jan 24, 2015)

*Possible AM Event*

Buzz:
If there is still a spot for the morning game, I would be interested in running one. 

Here are the specifics:
Time: 0930 Saturday
Game System: HIBRiD/Ite’ Gaming Engine
Event Title: Big Showdown in Little Canyonside: Bloodsport Redux
Description: Choose a butt-kicker from some of the cheesiest 80's and 90’s action movies, lock & load your biga** guns, warm up those fists & feet of fury, & let’s get Cinematic! Bring a d20 & a desire to get macho!
Image: I have a picture I can send or use one of your own if you think it is too boring!
Content Rating: Adults Only
Number of Players: 4-6

Thanks in advance.

Hujraad Johaansen


----------



## buzz (Jan 25, 2015)

hujraadjohaansen said:


> Buzz:
> If there is still a spot for the morning game, I would be interested in running one.




Added! Thanks, HJ.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jan 25, 2015)

Hey Buzz,

I need to withdraw my game. I'm going back to school to complete my degree. My goal is 15 classes in 16 weeks, one at a time, online. So... I might be able to come play, but I won't have time to prep my event.


----------



## buzz (Jan 26, 2015)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Hey Buzz, I need to withdraw my game.



Not a problem, Vyv. Kudos on your epic educational goal! Good luck.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jan 26, 2015)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Hey Buzz,
> 
> I need to withdraw my game. I'm going back to school to complete my degree. My goal is 15 classes in 16 weeks, one at a time, online. So... I might be able to come play, but I won't have time to prep my event.




Wow!  That is a bold schedule.  Best of luck to you!


----------



## Isawa Hochiu (Jan 28, 2015)

*Dawn Patrol anyone?*

Well I had Mike Carr asking if we were going to get Dawn Patrol at EnWorld Gameday this year, so yeah I better get right on that! 

Is the larger miniatures table still available for both the morning and afternoon slots? If so, please add Dawn Patrol to the fray!

Thank you much!
Mark S.


----------



## buzz (Jan 28, 2015)

Isawa Hochiu said:


> Is the larger miniatures table still available for both the morning and afternoon slots? If so, please add Dawn Patrol to the fray!



Pretty sure it is! Added. Woo!


----------



## MrF (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks like there's room for one more.

    Time: morning (9:30 a.m.)
    Game system: Earthdawn 4th Edition
    Event Title: Bartertown Blues: Part 1: A Fistful of Silver
    Description: Your caravan returns to Bartertown to find that your patron has gone missing. Meanwhile, a sinister organization plots the downfall of a kingdom. Do you have what it takes to rescue your boss as well as your paycheck?  (Characters provided, rules will be taught).
    An image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/ksr/projects/784817/photo-1024x768.jpg?1397858937
    Content Rating: "Kid-Friendly"
    Number of Players: 3-8
    Table Preference: Table i


----------



## buzz (Jan 31, 2015)

MrF said:


> Looks like there's room for one more.
> 
> Time: morning (9:30 a.m.)
> Game system: Earthdawn 4th Editioni



Added! Welcome to Chicago Gameday, MrF.

Man, this may be the most eclectic lineup of games we've ever had.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 2, 2015)

buzz said:


> Man, this may be the most eclectic lineup of games we've ever had.





Gotta drop mine this time.  Scheduling conflicts got me.  Maybe I'll make it down in June.


----------



## Fairman Rogers (Feb 2, 2015)

I don't know if anyone is on the waiting list for the private room in the afternoon, but I'd love to take it if Mark is dropping.


----------



## buzz (Feb 5, 2015)

Mark CMG said:


> Gotta drop mine this time.  Scheduling conflicts got me.  Maybe I'll make it down in June.



Sorry to hear it, Mark. No sweat.



Fairman Rogers said:


> I don't know if anyone is on the waiting list for the private room in the afternoon, but I'd love to take it if Mark is dropping.



I've gone ahead and noted your request in the OP.


----------



## FASA_Bogie (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi there, I'd like to run a game if you'd have me.  

Time: Afternoon (3:30)
Game system: Fading Suns Revised
Event Title: Race for Redemption
Description: Skirmishes between houses Hawkwood and Hazat have recently escalated. A Questing Knight and cohorts are sent to discover why, and possibly prevent a war. 
An image: No Image
Content Rating: Kid Friendly, some violence possible though.
Number of Players: 3-6
Table Preference: No preference.

Edit: Sorry I forgot to put my contact info in todd (at) fasagames (dot) com.


----------



## buzz (Feb 5, 2015)

FASA_Bogie said:


> Hi there, I'd like to run a game if you'd have me.
> 
> Time: Afternoon (3:30)
> Game system: Fading Suns Revised



Absolutely! Welcome to Gameday, Todd!


----------



## Genevieve80 (Feb 7, 2015)

I can be a deputy, Mark! (Though it'd be cool if I wasn't the only one?)


----------



## buzz (Feb 7, 2015)

Genevieve80 said:


> I can be a deputy, Mark! (Though it'd be cool if I wasn't the only one?)



It certainly would be! Thanks, G80.


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 10, 2015)

Genevieve80 said:


> I can be a deputy, Mark! (Though it'd be cool if I wasn't the only one?)




You won't be...  I'll volunteer.


----------



## buzz (Feb 10, 2015)

Pbartender said:


> You won't be...  I'll volunteer.



Thanks, Pb!

DainXB has also been nice enough to step up.

Consider yourselves deputized!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 10, 2015)

buzz said:


> Thanks, Pb!
> 
> DainXB has also been nice enough to step up.
> 
> Consider yourselves deputized!




Oh sure...*NOW *there's a deputy certificate.


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 11, 2015)

buzz said:


> Thanks, Pb!
> 
> DainXB has also been nice enough to step up.
> 
> Consider yourselves deputized!






"I do believe you're sitting at the wrong table...  Savage Worlds is in the private room."


----------



## buzz (Feb 12, 2015)

Pbartender said:


> "I do believe you're sitting at the wrong table...  Savage Worlds is in the private room."



"Remember the time Pb shot that one dude? That was the best."


----------



## buzz (Feb 19, 2015)

Traxiss said:


> Put me down to run some One Ring in the morning slot. private room of possible, end table near the door if not. -Julian.



Hey [MENTION=6670067]Traxiss[/MENTION], I need you to post an event description. Please do that when you get a chance.


----------



## buzz (Feb 19, 2015)

GMs, please remember that you need to register for this event over on Warhorn.net so that I can assign you as a GM. If you already have, but are using a name different from what you use here, please let me know so I can assign you.

 [MENTION=6670067]Traxiss[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=6690286]meganjank[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=6690370]hujraadjohaansen[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=6709920]Isawa Hochiu[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=6789923]MrF[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=6690286]meganjank[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=6747325]Fairman Rogers[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=16198]Reidzilla[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=6790170]FASA_Bogie[/MENTION]


----------



## FASA_Bogie (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi there, I am signed up there as Bogie.


----------



## buzz (Feb 20, 2015)

FASA_Bogie said:


> Hi there, I am signed up there as Bogie.




Thanks! I've assigned you to your event.


----------



## hujraadjohaansen (Feb 20, 2015)

Im registered as hujraadjohaansen! Let me know if you would like me to do anything else!

Thanks for the head's up!

Hujraad


----------



## Reidzilla (Feb 20, 2015)

buzz said:


> GMs, please remember that you need to register for this event over on Warhorn.net so that I can assign you as a GM. If you already have, but are using a name different from what you use here, please let me know so I can assign you.
> 
> [MENTION=16198]Reidzilla[/MENTION]




Done!


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 20, 2015)

buzz said:


> "Remember the time Pb shot that one dude? That was the best."




Sad news, Buzz...  I just found out my daughter has a big track meet scheduled for March 21st.  I'll have to withdraw my Paranoia event and resign as Deputy.

I guess there's nothing left but to ride off into the sunset...


----------



## Reidzilla (Feb 20, 2015)

Sorry to hear that PB!

Buzz, since I am more interested in what is being offered in the afternoon than what is left in the morning, please move my Danger Patrol event to a morning slot. Thanks!


----------



## Gnashtooth (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm Vaeldroth on Warhorn. I'll have my event info to you soon.


----------



## MrF (Feb 20, 2015)

Reidzilla said:


> Sorry to hear that PB!
> 
> Buzz, since I am more interested in what is being offered in the afternoon than what is left in the morning, please move my Danger Patrol event to a morning slot. Thanks!




If things get shuffled around leaving an afternoon slot available, I'll happily slide in some more Earthdawn:

Time: afternoon (3:30 p.m.)
Game system: Earthdawn 4th Edition
Event Title: Bartertown Blues: Part 2: Bump in the Night
Description: Your patron seems a little...off. Add to that the growing number of missing businessmen and something sinister is definitely afoot. Track down the conspiracy and save the minds of Bartertown! (Characters provided, rules will be taught).
An image: https://s3.amazonaws.com/ksr/project...jpg?1397858937
Content Rating: "Kid-Friendly"
Number of Players: 3-8
Table Preference: same table as my morning game if possible


----------



## buzz (Feb 21, 2015)

hujraadjohaansen said:


> Im registered as hujraadjohaansen! Let me know if you would like me to do anything else!



Thanks!



Reidzilla said:


> Done!



Thanks!



Pbartender said:


> Sad news, Buzz...  I just found out my daughter has a big track meet scheduled for March 21st.  I'll have to withdraw my Paranoia event and resign as Deputy.
> 
> I guess there's nothing left but to ride off into the sunset...



No sweat, man. Life happens.




Reidzilla said:


> Sorry to hear that PB!
> 
> Buzz, since I am more interested in what is being offered in the afternoon than what is left in the morning, please move my Danger Patrol event to a morning slot. Thanks!



Moved! Thank you so much.



Traxiss said:


> I'm Vaeldroth on Warhorn. I'll have my event info to you soon.



Thanks! Looking forward to it.



MrF said:


> If things get shuffled around leaving an afternoon slot available, I'll happily slide in some more Earthdawn



Done! I've added your afternoon event. Thank you for stepping up.


----------



## Bagels (Feb 28, 2015)

Are you still accepting GMs for this event? I was planning on running a Shadowrun (5th edition) game in the morning time slot.


----------



## Genevieve80 (Feb 28, 2015)

Buzz- I was thinking about trying to move my morning game to the afternoon- if you want to fit Bagels' Shadowrun game in the AM, can we move mine to pm? If it's too late in the game to move stuff around, I get that.
Gen


----------



## buzz (Mar 1, 2015)

Bagels said:


> Are you still accepting GMs for this event? I was planning on running a Shadowrun (5th edition) game in the morning time slot.






Genevieve80 said:


> Buzz- I was thinking about trying to move my morning game to the afternoon- if you want to fit Bagels' Shadowrun game in the AM, can we move mine to pm? If it's too late in the game to move stuff around, I get that.
> Gen



The tricky thing is that we're already at the max number of tables we typically use. Let me ask GP if we can use a ninth table, and then we can see. 

Bagels, if we can't fit you in, would you be wiling to step in if we have a cancellation?


----------



## Genevieve80 (Mar 1, 2015)

buzz said:


> The tricky thing is that we're already at the max number of tables we typically use. Let me ask GP if we can use a ninth table, and then we can see.
> 
> Bagels, if we can't fit you in, would you be wiling to step in if we have a cancellation?




If we only have the 8 tables, go ahead and give mine to Bagels, I can stay on the bench in case we have space & players.


----------



## Bagels (Mar 1, 2015)

Buzz,

I'm happy to sub in for any cancellations in the morning session (I'm hoping to get into the Fading Suns game in the afternoon). Thanks for offering up your spot Genevieve.


----------



## buzz (Mar 1, 2015)

Genevieve80 said:


> If we only have the 8 tables, go ahead and give mine to Bagels, I can stay on the bench in case we have space & players.






Bagels said:


> Buzz,
> 
> I'm happy to sub in for any cancellations in the morning session (I'm hoping to get into the Fading Suns game in the afternoon). Thanks for offering up your spot Genevieve.




Okey-dokey, then. [MENTION=6791382]Bagels[/MENTION], would you post your event description? Then I can add you to the Warhorn schedule.


----------



## Bagels (Mar 2, 2015)

Time: Morning Slot

Game system: Shadowrun 5th Edition

Event Title: Robin Hood, M.D.

Description: Dr. Ida Bonsu is desperate for supplies to keep her clinic running. While the clinic can't afford to purchase everything it needs, Dr. Bonsu has managed to scrape together some nuyen. But is it enough to hire a group of runners competent enough to solve the clinic's problems?

This game is beginner friendly. Pre-generated characters will be available.

Content Rating: Adults Only (for violence)

Number of Players: 5

Image:


----------



## buzz (Mar 2, 2015)

Bagels said:


> Time: Morning Slot
> 
> Game system: Shadowrun 5th Edition
> 
> ...



Thanks! I await your full description.

Also, have you registered at Warhorn.net? I need to assign you as GM to the event.


----------



## Bagels (Mar 2, 2015)

Buzz,

I have updated the description. My username on warhorn.net is "Bagels" as well.


----------



## buzz (Mar 3, 2015)

Bagels said:


> Buzz,
> 
> I have updated the description. My username on warhorn.net is "Bagels" as well.



Thanks! I've assigned you as GM.

Event signups are live now!


----------



## buzz (Mar 6, 2015)

(This was just sent to the mailing list and on social media; putting here for bump-sake.)

Just checking in to let you know of the progress with player sign-ups.

We've had a few events fill up: the Unheroes LARP, Danger Patrol, Shadowrun, Translucent University, and Masks of the Mummy Kings. That leaves four morning events and seven afternoon events with ample room for players. Namely...

AM:
Dawn Patrol
Earthdawn
HiBRiD
The One Ring

PM:
Dawn Patrol
Earthdawn
Fading Suns
Just Sentinels
Marvel Heroic
Savage Worlds
Time Cellist

Remember, to sign up, head to our Warhorn.net site:
https://warhorn.net/events/chicago-gameday-40/schedule/2015/03/21


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 6, 2015)

willowx said:


> If there's another character you think you might like to play that would be on one of those sides (like Black Panther or Spiderman or Yondu, let me know.)




I apologize if this is a duplicate request. (Darn Tapatalk!)

I'd be interested in playing Yondu.


----------



## buzz (Mar 18, 2015)

Update! Tables have been assigned. Take a look at the event schedule on Warhorn to see which table was assigned to your event. Let me know if you have any issues with the table you've been given, and I'll see what can be done.

Just a few more days!


----------



## buzz (Mar 19, 2015)

LePeep reservation: MADE. We'll be in the usual spot, or just ask for Games Plus.


----------



## meganjank (Mar 20, 2015)

*Chicago Drivers! Ride needed!*

Hey Chicago based driving types that are going to Gameday! My ride out to Mt. Prospect has fallen through. Does anyone have an extra spot in their car?


----------



## buzz (Mar 20, 2015)

meganjank said:


> Hey Chicago based driving types that are going to Gameday! My ride out to Mt. Prospect has fallen through. Does anyone have an extra spot in their car?




Megan, if Metra works for you, you can take the UP-NW line from Ogilvie or another downtown station on the line to Mt. Prospect. The station is right next to Games Plus. 7:30 a.m. train from Ogilvie will get you to GP by 8:11 a.m. There are 8:37 p.m. and 9:37 p.m. trains when it's time to go home. Just an idea.

http://metrarail.com/metra/en/home/maps_schedules/metra_system_map/up-nw/station.MTPROSPECT.html


----------



## MrF (Mar 20, 2015)

buzz said:


> Update! Tables have been assigned. Take a look at the event schedule on Warhorn to see which table was assigned to your event. Let me know if you have any issues with the table you've been given, and I'll see what can be done.
> 
> Just a few more days!




I just saw that my table assignments have been shifted from Table E to Table A (Earthdawn).  While this isn't a problem with the current amount of registered players, I have some verbal "maybes" from people I do expect to show up from an RPG meetup I attended yesterday (mostly for the afternoon session).  I guess I just want to make the deputies aware that I may want/need a table bigger than A in anticipation of a few walk-ins.  I assume we can shuffle things around if need be based on actual attendance?


----------



## FASA_Bogie (Mar 20, 2015)

Well -- Fading Suns is currently at one player. Hoping to get a walk up / extra people? If not, I'm a bit worried about running a good game. 

Still, I'll be there with game ready to go. Guess I need to yell at the marketing team to get more Fading Suns info out there.  

-Todd


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Mar 20, 2015)

There's a strong chance Laurie won't be there tomorrow. We're on day three of a very sick 9 year old crying nearly constantly for mommy.

My aches and pains would appreciate Earthdawn not being at a tall table.


----------



## buzz (Mar 20, 2015)

MrF said:


> I just saw that my table assignments have been shifted from Table E to Table A (Earthdawn).  While this isn't a problem with the current amount of registered players, I have some verbal "maybes" from people I do expect to show up from an RPG meetup I attended yesterday (mostly for the afternoon session).  I guess I just want to make the deputies aware that I may want/need a table bigger than A in anticipation of a few walk-ins.  I assume we can shuffle things around if need be based on actual attendance?



Absolutely. If need be, we can move you to Table I, which is the other big minis table, and then leave A for the store.



FASA_Bogie said:


> Well -- Fading Suns is currently at one player. Hoping to get a walk up / extra people? If not, I'm a bit worried about running a good game.
> 
> Still, I'll be there with game ready to go. Guess I need to yell at the marketing team to get more Fading Suns info out there.



It's not uncommon for us to get walk-ins. Also, if you're part of any Fading Suns communities on Google+ or Facebook or the like, feel free to pimp your event!

Worst-case scenario, we can get you and your player into another event.


----------



## buzz (Mar 20, 2015)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> There's a strong chance Laurie won't be there tomorrow. We're on day three of a very sick 9 year old crying nearly constantly for mommy.
> 
> My aches and pains would appreciate Earthdawn not being at a tall table.




Dang! Seems like everyone has been sick these last few weeks (myself included). Here's hoping you guys make it and your kid feels better.


----------



## buzz (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm hittin' the road. See you all in a little bit!


----------



## FASA_Bogie (Mar 22, 2015)

Had a lot of fun and look forward to conscripting some more Fading Suns players at the next one!  Thank you so much for organizing this and putting it together!!!


----------



## buzz (Mar 22, 2015)

Woohoo! Another Gameday for the books.

According to Warhorn, we had 45 attendees; by my own count, it was 47. However, I don't think many of the players at the _Dawn Patrol_ table signed in, so I'm guessing the real count was probably just north of 50. Which is fantastic! That's the largest Gameday we've had since Gameday 36 back in October of 2013, and that one was a potential record-breaker.

Plus, I saw a lot of new faces this time around, something that always makes me happy! MORE BLOOD FOR THE GAMEDAY GOD!

Here are the photos I took yesterday. I regret that I was so wrapped up in my afternoon event, that I didn't get any shots of the other events. If anyone has some they'd like to share, please feel free.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/gameday/sets/72157651089331890/

I want to thank Games Plus for hosting our little event, to thank all of our volunteer GMs for providing us with events, and to everyone who attended. I hope you all had fun, and I hope to see you at the Gameday 41.

Speaking of which: Gameday 41 will be happening on July 11th. Mark your calendars!


----------



## buzz (Mar 22, 2015)

FASA_Bogie said:


> Had a lot of fun and look forward to conscripting some more Fading Suns players at the next one!  Thank you so much for organizing this and putting it together!!!




No sweat! Thanks for joining in.


----------

